# Does laser for toenail fungus really work?



## whatmore

I have had toenail fungus for many years, not on all nails, but on several and Iâ€™ve decided to finally do something about it. What I want to know is, does the laser treatment really work? And how long does it take to get complete result? I know these are a lot of questions but I would just like to know what the cost is and if it is really affective. Thanks for your help!


----------



## mrsandi

I have had this issue with one of big toenails before.  I have NEVER heard of the laser treatment before (sorry) but here's what worked for me.  I went to a podiatrist and he gave me a "nail polish" that kills the fungus.  It took about 6 weeks of daily application before it cleared.  It clears the fungus so that as your nail grows out the "affected" part can be clipped off and no more fungus grows.  It worked really well for me, and i think the bottle cost about $30 and I purchased it from the podiatrists office (no follow up dr's appt needed).  Hope this helps guide you.


----------



## Nehal

I have had this issue with one of big toenails before.  I have NEVER heard of the laser treatment before (sorry) but here's what worked for me.  I went to a podiatrist and he gave me a "nail polish" that kills the fungus.  It took about 6 weeks of daily application before it cleared.  It clears the fungus so that as your nail grows out the "affected" part can be clipped off and no more fungus grows.  It worked really well for me, and i think the bottle cost about $30 and I purchased it from the podiatrists office (no follow up dr's appt needed).  Hope this helps guide you


----------



## TracyDobbins

I've heard of it before. From what I've heard is that it works immediately but the toe nail still has to grow out before the nail is pretty again. Usually 1 treatment is all that is needed. I have no ideas how much it costs though. You can get a pedi right after treatment though. If you do it let us know!


----------



## satojoko

Laser is not necessary. Give yourself a foot bath using Epsom salts &amp; baking soda in a plastic tub that fits both of your feet. Use water that's quite warm. Soak for a good 30 minutes while watching tv. Take a pumice stone &amp; exfoliate any areas that have peeling skin. Dry your feet really well. Immediately apply pure, undiluted tea tree essential oil &amp; pure, undiluted lavender essential oil. You can put a bunch of both oils into a roller ball applicator if you want to. It might make it more convenient for you to apply the oils. Apply the essential oils very liberally to all of the areas affected by the fungus. Get a good amount around your toe nails. Let it soak in really well. Then just sit and let your feet air dry for the rest of the night. Keep the socks &amp; slippers off. You can do this every other night, or even every night, until you can see that the fungus has cleared up. Try to wear only cotton socks when you do wear them. I know this works because my son picked something like this up at a swimming pool. The foot baths &amp; essential oils cleared it all up within a week or so and it's never come back.


----------



## Jerryand Rita

I dished out 800 dollars to a podiatrist for laser treatment. IT DOES NOT WORK.


----------



## mermuse

I was asking questions about this randomly when I was at a medical spa getting laser hair removal since I was curious. Lasers seem to be able to do so much!  The way that it was explained to me is that it heats up the area to an inhospitable temperature for fungus, which should kill it for good.  This particular place said that results were guaranteed.  I also see groupon/living social deals for this service frequently.  I can't speak about it personally, but this was the general info I've picked up.  Maybe you could find a place that guarantees results too?  Call and ask them questions.


----------



## gailani

It does NOT work!!  Don't waste your money.  This is an experimental procedure at this time.  I spent $1200 for nothing...!!  Of course, the podiatrist I saw was not trustworthy at all (later found out he was also cheating the insurance companies and performing surgeries incorrectly by removing too much bone and permanently damaging people's feet).  He took pictures of my toes my first appt and of course, when I asked to see them after a year, he mysteriously didn't have them.  Don't waste your time or hard-earned money.


----------



## CaliMel

I would go to a dr about it. There's a reason they treat people. Home remedies are all well and good but going a real doctor is better, imho.


----------



## CAPSLOCK

I had the laser treatment and it worked.  I got it when pregnant with my second child and after four years of trying tea tree oil/Penlac/etc and nothing working, I got the laser treatment.  Apparently fungus is pretty common when pregnant so it came back while pregnant with my last child, but the doctor I went to guaranteed the process and so retreated the toes again for free.  It did take several months for the nail to fully grow out and look clear again, and I'm now afraid to wear toenail polish.  Apparently the fungus is all around us and likes to grow in dark places so if you wear toenail polish not only does it prefer to grow there, but you won't notice it and start to use home remedies to clear it up quickly before it gets so bad that home remedies no longer work.  I do keep my fingernails polished, as I still love polish.


----------



## dubaicos

Yes ... i may help you..


----------



## LNTadmin

Hi,

I have not had the need to have the treatment done but I work for a clinic that specializes in this procedure.  Our doctors use the PinPointe laser which is actually the most effective laser having about 80% cure rate. The cure rate is twice as high as topical medications or even the oral medications that have severe side effects. In addition the laser treatment has zero known side effects and even pregnant women can get the treatment done.

Ruta

_Edit: Promo information removed_


----------



## akalewy

I have had a total of 5 laser treatments in the past 24 months, have used Formula 3 daily, have had 8 visits to the Podiatrist, paid approximately $1400 out of pocket and have seen very little improvement in correcting my toenail fungus problem.  This is extremely disappointing!  I think I am going to try the Vicks Vapo Rub therapy and see how that works.  I am a very active 49 year old male, and in my opinion, do not waste your hard earned $$ on the laser treatment!!


----------



## socks

I'm a 52 year old male. In my 20's one of my big nails developed this fungus and slowly over time it spread to 8 of my toes. I tried buffing sanding and trimming with using all types of different fluids, oils and remedies. I gave up for a while.

A customer of mine is a podiatrist and had me use  a polish that you paint on your nails. Did this for a year with no change. Then I took a oral drug, we had to do a liver test and then monitor my liver during the drug use. All my nails cleared up except for one. I kept using the topical polish and it just never completely cleared up.

Well guess what? The fungus returned and I have 5 nails infected again. Not doing the drug as I like my liver and my Bourbon.  Going to give the laser a try. Its 200 bucks on a living special deal in town. I will write back as I know more.


----------



## sarahraegraham

> Originally Posted by *socks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm a 52 year old male. In my 20's one of my big nails developed this fungus and slowly over time it spread to 8 of my toes. I tried buffing sanding and trimming with using all types of different fluids, oils and remedies. I gave up for a while.
> 
> A customer of mine is a podiatrist and had me use  a polish that you paint on your nails. Did this for a year with no change. Then I took a oral drug, we had to do a liver test and then monitor my liver during the drug use. All my nails cleared up except for one. I kept using the topical polish and it just never completely cleared up.
> 
> Well guess what? The fungus returned and I have 5 nails infected again. Not doing the drug as I like my liver and my Bourbon.  Going to give the laser a try. Its 200 bucks on a living special deal in town. I will write back as I know more.


 I went to a dermatologist for two nails and he suggested the oral drug, but I don't want to risk any liver damage. I just don't wear open-toed shoes. Other than looks, it doesn't really affect me so I guess I am just stuck with them forever. :/


----------



## KatCarreon

Treatment for fungal infection of the nail is quite hard... Usually treatment will take 6-8wks.. Never heard laser tx for it because this is a fungal infection the most ideal treatment is anti-fungals. Use of open shoes or sandals is better since it allows the air to cirulate and not lock moisture in (the moisture is an excellent media for growth of fungus). There are also other reasons for nails to look like they have fungal infection. Better visit your doctors and dermatologst for proper treatment.


----------



## DHDEBBIE

I had it (took 6 visits) and $500 out of pocket.  It DID NOT work.  I am so bummed out.


----------



## ElleF

Please don't waste your money I spent $1200 for three laser treatments and in fact they made it worse! The technician blamed me saying that she didn't know what I was doing at home, so insulting! I was absolutely religious about following all of the precautions. I really don't know why this treatment is approved. A lot of people are being taken advantage of.


----------



## jamesjones

I wanted to let you know that I'm a woman in my 30's who also had toenail fungus. I am thinking to try laser therapy but it is too expensive. You didn't mention if yours is growing out, but my best advice would be patience. Mine took about two years to grow out and go away -- but ultimately did. I used All Stop Toenail fungus Treatment  by Q-based Solutions company put it twice a day and always make it dry. Perhaps you can wear polish when you want to have sandals on. Good luck.


----------



## medspa

what ever i know about laser, it really works well. new technology is really good. you can try it but definitely need to have any agreement for sure.


----------



## sharjeel

Directly, I've tried a great deal of diverse stuff through the years. I had managed the combo nail parasite and sportspeople foot for just about 20 years. One "free" thing that did assistance a great deal was vinegar.

It didn't assist much with the nail growth yet it totally ceased the player's foot that I was additionally experiencing.

For the organism I tried a mess of distinctive things, incorporating over the counter medications, vinegar, dye, tea tree oil, vicks and lavender oil. Some of them did have a little effect yet none of them totally slaughtered the parasite.

I additionally tried lamisil which worked briefly then several months later I had a backslide of the nail parasite. The frightening thing with the lamisil is the conceivable health issues you can confront as an aftereffect of utilizing it, the specialist had me take a test to determine my liver wasn't inclined to issues before he'd give me the lamisil... swallow!

At length what at long last altered my loong term issue with nail growth was Zeta Clear. I suppose what additionally assisted is that I made it a part of my every day custom to utilize it.

Something else that I completed that likely bailed was toss out my old shoes. I have caught that the growth can live in your shoes and return after medicine. So to escape a backslide I made a point to get new shoes and toss out the old ones.

Best of Luck!

I included a connection in the source box to an extraordinary article that has a some really intriguing illumination on toenail organism and the distinctive medications you can utilize, in the event that you wanna look at it.


----------



## agwender

Laser does work. You need to find reliable doctor or clinic. I had bad nail fungus 2 years ago. Tried everything from herbs, vinegar treatments, nail lacquers, external nail creams etc. Nothing had worked and I was told by my primary care physician that my only choice left was to take the oral medication. I did not want to take the pills due to the side effects. I tried laser treatment at a local laser therapy clinic. It did take months for the new nails to grow out, but the effect is good and I have no fungus now. I'm very careful to not get a re-infection. There is no treatment can cure nail fungus once for all.


----------



## Jac13

You have to be really careful where you go for pedis. I had a bad reaction and it took years to clear up. I used creams from my doctor.


----------



## Orlando Mike

Hello "Socks".  Just wondering if your April 2013 Laser Noetail Treatments worked. Is the fungus gone?


----------



## Petal

I agree about the essential oils and cutting the nail as short as you can to get off as much of the affected nail as you can. My Mom's podiatrist said to cut the nail short, and also to apply mentholatum several times per day. He said the oral drug was hard on people and that he liked to handle it the natural way. I hope this helps.


----------



## Josi35

Hi

Could you please give me the doctor's name? I have had toenail fungus for years and I had tried a lot of different stuffs and nothing seems to work well. I appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## Petal

> Originally Posted by *Josi35* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi
> 
> Could you please give me the doctor's name? I have had toenail fungus for years and I had tried a lot of different stuffs and nothing seems to work well. I appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


I PM'ed you the information.


----------



## bman

I've had this problem for years (probably 7 or 8) and have tried almost everything except the pills that are bad for your liver.  My doctor wouldn't prescribe them for me.  They must be really bad for you.  Anyway, way back when it started the same doctor prescribed the nail polish, which I used as prescribed (apply once per week after removing it and cutting your nails) and it didn't do anything.  I tried an over the counter polish from Bed Bath &amp; Beyond - It didn't do anything.  Then I heard about the laser treatment.  I found a doctor who claimed to have the "best" laser, paid him $699, got two treatments and AGAIN nothing - didn't do a damm thing.  He also had me using a cream on my toe nails, which I used as prescribed and gave me a UV light thing for my shoes that was supposed to kill the fungus in your shoes,  Nothing worked.  In late 2012 I saw a Groupon for $199 for a laser treatment and thought I'd try it again.  This doctor maintained that I also had to take what I refer to as "potions" (probiotics, and several other things that are supposed to fix the problem from your stomach, which he claimed is where your immune system begins).  I went back to him two more times for two more treatments which were another $99 each.  I'm about $600 into it and 4-5 months and I don't see ANY improvement.  BTW, my problem is not that severe.  Mostly on one foot and worst on about 4 toes (I've seen MUCH worse).

Anyway, at least for me, none of these things do a damm thing.   It almost seems like the fungus tries harder when I try to treat it,,,  I'd welcome any suggestions that REALLY work as I hate what it looks like.


----------



## ihot

There are different types of Laser treatment.  The one I used did not work.  In fact, the "doctor" was a quack - a scam artist.  He insisted that we pay using a check - because he knows that if we paid via credit card, we can request a "refund" via our credit card company within 2 months.

His "cold" laser was a red light that scans the whole feet.  We lost $500.  What dummies we were!!


----------



## Richie

Quote: There are different types of Laser treatment.  The one I used did not work.  In fact, the "doctor" was a quack - a scam artist.  He insisted that we pay using a check - because he knows that if we paid via credit card, we can request a "refund" via our credit card company within 2 months.

His "cold" laser was a red light that scans the whole feet.  We lost $500.  What dummies we were!!

That's so mean! You should report him! Cold laser is such a scam, lasers only work cause they heat the nail  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ElleF

I recommend the laser treatment if you have too much money and you need to get rid of some if it. It's a wonderful way to blow $1000 on nothing. Otherwise save your time and money as it does not work!!


----------



## chocollette

laser treatment for toe fungus, YES, it does work  but you must use the clear liquid solution in addition every eay and disinfect your shoes   Good luck.


----------



## chocollette

Try Groupon, I got my treatment for $200 both feet and it worked wonderfully...great doctor and office.


----------



## Uke1

Hi socks. Read your post from 2013. I believe I am looking at the same laser treatment you referred to. I live in Alberta. Did it work for you?


----------



## Uke1

Hi Chocollette. I saw the same ad and am seriously considering it. I live in Alberta. Can you tell me more? Which company or office?


----------



## sstre

Totally... It doesn't work at all. I waisted my time and my money believing that it will work but it does NOT.


----------



## tammygirlhunter

I spent 1100 dollars on the laser treatment. 4 visits, did exactly what the doc told me and used the topical treatment he gave me. It didn't work at all. If you want to throw away money, do the laser treatment. But really, I'd hate to see more people waste money, hope I can save at least one person with this message from the laser treatment.


----------



## ElleF

Yes. This is exactly the same as my case. I don't know how this treatment got approved. Sooo many people losing a lot of money! Just Google it and see how often it does not work. Too expensive for something that is not a sure thing!


----------



## flozzyanne2016

I used to suffer from toenail fungus for several years. It was embarrassing, especially during flip flop season. I've been taking Biotin and I use Made from Earth's Tea Tree Shampoo. After 3 days of using the Made from Earth Tea Shampoo, the fungus started to clear up and has not come back. It is the tea tree oil in this shampoo - it kills the fungus. I do not use it on my hair, but I use as a body wash in the shower, and I make sure to wash my feet with it. No fungus for 1 year now!


----------



## ViperChiller

I would advise cleaning up your diet to try to get rid of toenail fungus.


----------



## Daisy Watson

Never heard about laser. When you do pedicure, uv or led light with disinfecting function, will it work theoretically?


----------



## Jopodiatrist

Hi! 

I'm actually a podiatrist who regularly treats fungal infections with a laser machine and we achieve great results. Usually we have about an 85% success rate (it's also clinically proven with a 1064nm Laser) and it just comes down to good diagnosis. You really need to see a foot expert to obtain a proper diagnosis, as there is alot of other nail conditions that can look similar to a fungal nail infection. After care is also really really important for treatment as most "non podiatry" clinics don't actually educate their patients on what has caused their infection in the first place and how to prevent re-infection, which is the biggest problem we see with fungal nail laser. 

But if you are suffering from a fungal nail infection i would recommend you see a podiatrist who does laser. 

Hope this helped! 

Feel free to ask me any questions x


----------



## Noel Snow

Do you know anything that helps with a keratin buildup?  I've found that pinchy high heeled shoes and leaving the same polish on for too long were causing most of my problems, but I still have a bit of discoloration.


----------

